# Royal Morph Genetic Q



## madaboutreptiles (Jun 5, 2007)

What would be the outcome of Fire x Albino?

Fire het Albino?


----------



## excession (Apr 11, 2009)

50% Fire het Albino
50% normal het Albino

thats on each egg.


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

thats this thread sorted then lol...


----------



## Blackecho (Jun 30, 2008)

Bored Al?


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

Blackecho said:


> Bored Al?


yep, got beaten to it piers... :devil:


----------

